# It is Officially up for Sale!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well,

Last week I put the goat on autotrader for sale.  I have been thinking about this for months. Here are the reasons why I have come to this point.

The whole deal came when I was thinking of making my garage another room for the young kids to play in. I have a cape cod that I moved in almost three years ago, practically everything has been re-done..Siding, windows, doors, heater, kitchen, bathrooms,bedrooms, floors....everything. It has two bedrooms upstairs with a full bath. Downstairs there are two bedrooms, full bath, large kitchen, living room. Then there is a garage"heat/ac" and off the garage is another room we made a sunroom/porch. It also has a full basement and huge yard fenced in with two sheds. 

I was thinking of putting my two kids in the bedrooms upstairs and making the two bedrooms downstairs into one large one for me and the wife. Right now one of the small bedrooms downstairs is used as a playroom for the kids.

Then I was thinking of making the garage into a den for the kids to play in and keep their toys. Yes, Removing the new garage door and putting in two windows and adding more new siding etc. Then moving all of my tools and etc to the basement.

Then came the idea of not being able to keep the GTO outside in the elements and using it as an everyday driver. Which brings up another issue. I have a 06 GTO and a 07 Tahoe and when wife goes to work, if I have to go somewhere ex. take kid to school, Dr. appt., whatever, I am left with having to use the GTO. I really did not want to waste money by just purchasing another hoopty aka junker vehicle to use everyday becasue not wanting to get the GTO dirty and what not. I get picked up everyday for work, so that is not an issue. In two years my daughter will start Kindergarten which will mean more chances of the GTO having to be drivien in snow/salt/rain etc. Plus the cost of paying 2500 for tuition becasue I dont like the bad schools they have in town and dont want to subject my kids to that envoirment. 

So, this is when I started thinking of just selling the GTO:

1. Buying something I could using everyday without worrying about the bad weather.

2. saving money by having a lower car payment/insurance. Which may help in the future when both kids are in school.

3. Gas prices- having to use higher octane for the GTO. More $$$$

So, this left me to this past weekend when I was in Richmond VA at a Nascar race. I was talking with some friends and wife and decided to maybe get a car cover keeping it outside and possibly using the car more for what it was intended for and/or getting a bigger pole barn to replace the two smaller barns out back and keeping GTO inside as well.(which means more $$$, concrete pad, driveay to barn etc. Everything seemed good and wife was okay with it and it seemed the goat was gonna stay.

Then while driving on the way home from Richmond, the wife ask me what do you want me to tell my uncle(the carpenter) who will be doing the work on the house whoh was scheduled to come this monday and look over my idea) and says "I dont want you to be mad at me and the kids if you decide to do this and that its my decision". 

When I finally get home and everything is settled, I check my email and I have a message from someone inquiring about the GTO and seems very interested.

So, with all this said, is there anyone who may have some helpful advice for me at this difficult time?

Thanks,

NJgoat


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I know you REALLY do love your GTO, and I would suggest to think of ANY other way to get things done without getting rid of the GTO. 
But.. When it comes down to it, your main concern is your family.. The tuition, playroom, bedroom enlargement, and $$. Like I said, try anything you can but if it comes down to the GTO being sold, I guess if its for your family its best to just get rid of the car and I'm sure all of us can completely respect and understand your situation. Goodluck with your choice, nice seeing your video's of the beast!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Found it..

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com

goodluck again!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds like your brain has been workin overtime Chris. I argee with Aramz about finding any solution to avoid getting rid of your goat. But, as a father, I also agree that family is first and foremost.As much as I love my goat(s) if my situation changed and I needed to take care of family, the goat or goats would go. 
It would be heartbreaking, but I would sacrifice anything for my boy.
I know how hard a decision it must have been for you, but you need to do what it right and best for your family situation.
That being said, even if the goat goes, I hope you hang around here on the boards.

Best of luck to you.

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Man Chris, sad to see you selling it. I understand your reasoning.

One thing I will not do is be held hostage to OPEC or what my government is telling me to do. I am a bullhead. I absolutely refuse to succumb to the Arabs who because of their disdain for us are at war with our way of life, and are squeezing us with oil as their weapon. I refuse to buy cars the government deem "green" and are penalizing us for owning a car like this. I refuse to let the price of gas deter my mode of living, where I want to go, when I want to go, and how I plan to get there. We are being pushed to conform, and are being pushed by those who are telling us to do as they say not as they do. Fortunately I am in a position I can do this and not in your situation. 

It must have been an agonizing decision for you to make, your enthusiasm for your car really showed. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Kids nowdays are ungratfull, they won`t appreciate you selling the GTO, or having you pay for collage. keep the car and sell the kids!!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Man Chris, sad to see you selling it. I understand your reasoning.
> 
> One thing I will not do is be held hostage to OPEC or what my government is telling me to do. I am a bullhead. I absolutely refuse to succumb to the Arabs who because of their disdain for us are at war with our way of life, and are squeezing us with oil as their weapon. I refuse to buy cars the government deem "green" and are penalizing us for owning a car like this. I refuse to let the price of gas deter my mode of living, where I want to go, when I want to go, and how I plan to get there. We are being pushed to conform, and are being pushed by those who are telling us to do as they say not as they do. Fortunately I am in a position I can do this and not in your situation.
> 
> It must have been an agonizing decision for you to make, your enthusiasm for your car really showed. Hope it all works out for you.


Well said GTO Judge:agree


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

No way this is happening, I'm in shock


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

What if I just buy it and give it back to you? This just ain't right...but I do understand the reasoning and I'm sure it will work out.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Hey chris, sad to see you decided to sell the goat, but we've talked about this before and you gotta do what's best for your family man. Whoever buys it will be one sob because your car is mint!!! BTW, if you find someone that's interested and need a reference/testimonial as to your car's condition for them just lemme know. :cheers So now, about that superchips programmer of yours...  :rofl:


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Looking at the big picture....*

..It's just a car. Now, before everyone comes over to my house to beat me, I am speaking in comparison to your family. Family comes first and you have to do what you have to do. Good luck to you, and I second the, "Someone is getting a mint GTO" setiment.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Every time in my life that I've rationalized myself into something "more practical".... I've always regretted it and after 1 or 2 years of misery driving some "thing", I revert to my "life is too damn short" mantra and kick the practical iron to some other poor clod and get back into something FUN to drive, that I'm enthusiastic about.

It's mostly because I just plain LOVE driving, and as-such, driving a kitchen appliance is like putting a dog that loves to run in a kennel. I find myself, during my daily commutes to and from work, just pi$$ed-off in-general, at the boredome of the machine, and the lack of good quality "me-time" to decompress prior to getting home and having to do chores and help with the kids (of course I love my kids, love to play with them, but it helps when I arrive home in a good state-of-mind, with all of the stress from work left back outside on the road..).

So.... My advice is that it sounds good in theory... But in the end, your kids and your wife will be happiest with what makes YOU happiest, because they're the ones who have to LIVE with you on a day-to-day basis, regardless of what the living arrangements may be. 

I would try to accomplish your home-expansion, but not at the expense of a garage space. Any vehicle left outdoors, whether it be an enthusiast-car or an appliance-car, will suffer accelerated depreciation, which is more money out of your pocket. 

In any case, if you're a car nut, and you love your GTO, you'll never likely get past that, and it becomes a quality-of-life thing, and sooner or later you'll be back into something else fun. 

So, maybe go back to the drawing-board and see if you can't accomplish all goals with a slightly altered design-theory...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Wow!!!*

One thing that I have to say is wow! I did not realize how many people on here actually know what kind of a person I am. It makes me feel good to here some of the kind comments that all of you had mentioned and thank you all for them.

I had my first inquiry about the car via email when I arrived back from Richmond VA on Sunday. The person interested in the vehicle is from PA. He first told me he was skeptical about the mileage on the GTO. He told me that all the mods that were done with only having so little mileage seemed not ordinary. Well, I am not ordinary. He asked me in the email if the price was negotiable.( i dont know if that is spelled right). I told him we could talk about it. I replied to him with my answers he had of the car which included; Has it ever been hit or repainted? Has it been to the dealership for anything? Am I the original owner?

Today I received a phone call from him at which time he told me that in the photos I had sent him that he was impressed the way the garage looked and it appeared as if I was particular about things. He told me that he drives a toyota car and that the GTO will be a secondary car for him to drive when weather is nice. He wants to come and look at it. He told me in two weeks on a Sunday he will come and check it out, Due to next weekend being mothers day.

I had told him about the accessories and that if someone wanted the GTO for a lower price that the mods would come off and be sold seperately. I have not even installed the JHP gauge pod yet! Maybe tonight. If not, I'll sell it to you JUDGE at a discount price! Anyway, my wife told me that I would probally change my mind a dozen times before he comes to look at it. Over the weekend while in Richmond I told myselft the goat was staying. Who knows, I may just get a car cover and keep the thing and use it more often. What does everyone think about car covers? I had one for a '04 GTP once when I lived at my other house which had no garage. 

Again thanks to all of you for your imput and hopefully there will be some more. Oh, I will stay on the boards of this forum no matter what I decided to do and drive. Family is first and my heart is still into the goat.

Thanks

NJgoat


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Whoa-I'm off the forum a few days and look what happens. From reading your posts, you and I are alike in the fact that we love our cars to the point of sitting in a chair and just looking at them. Family first but we all make tough desicions based on what we feel is urgent. As others have suggested, rethink the options. How urgent is the re-model. Your wife also aware of how important your car is to you. 

Good luck and be happy.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow Chris,
This is surprising and sad news to hear. A man has to do what a man has to do. Your reasoning makes sense to me. There is nothing from preventing you from purchasing another Goat or some other brand of muscle car down the line; it’s not the end of the world by a long shot. The GTO “type” pick-up is due out in 2010. That might be a good alternative if you can stomach the appearance…

Word of caution; don’t have weekend beers and look at old photos of your Goat, it will not be pretty…


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Chris......What kind of a discount? 

Car covers: I have a Noah. I keep it covered in the winter months in my garage and take it off when I want to take her out. It was about 180 with cable lock and storage bag. It's a good one, I don't buy junk.

If you are having second thoughts, DON'T sell it. Only sell it if you have definitely made your mind up. If you are undecided and sell it you will regret it.
We stopped Frank from making a hasty decision.  

I think you should rethink all your options and make sure the decision you reach you are comfortable with. You and your wife have to decide what is best for your family not us. :cheers


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

From left field- What does Groucho have to say??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> From left field- What does Groucho have to say??


Buy a VW. :lol::lol::lol::lol:

And to be honest, that ain't a bad idea.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Remember what the late great Charlton Heston Said about his rifle, and I quote: “From my cold dead hands” Think of your Goat in that fashion and all will be crystal clear…

If you are having second thoughts, DON'T sell it. Only sell it if you have definitely made your mind up. If you are undecided and sell it you will regret it.
We stopped Frank from making a hasty decision.  

I think you should rethink all your options and make sure the decision you reach you are comfortable with. You and your wife have to decide what is best for your family not us. :cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Almost every post here has said family comes first, which is important; however, sometimes it has to be about YOU, which can also be good for your family. Put it this way, if you sell the car you will be totally miserable (you know it), turn into a spouse abuser, become a horrible father, and end up on the floor of a crack house torching up the pipe with a Zippo GTO lighter. Do you want that; does your family want that?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Chris...the car cover is a great idea. Thanks Judge for helping me come to my senses-I may have been driving a Bullitt right now:rofl:
Make the playroom and keep the GTO. You'll make the car cover thing work. Set a lawn chair and table around the GTO. It can be a new center peice.

Please keep it-I need another cleaning maniac to talk too!:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I have always had second thoughts about the situation. Tonight I went to the garage after the wife and kids went for a walk in the neighborhood. I opened the box containing my JHP Sports Gauge Pod after having it almost a week now. I lifted the plate on the dash out and pulled up on the plug to get some more slack and fished it through an opening to where it could directly plug into the gauge pod. 

I then grabbed the pod and plugged it in at which time I carefully snapped the pod down in the dash! Wow, what a difference it makes,,,,,,freakin modern-art-masterpiece!!!

I grabbed the key and turned it until the gauges came alive! I thought..Whew.... it worked!!!!!! I will take a pic of it and show u all!

If the possible new owner wants to haggle prices for car ill tell him mods will come out! still undecided might buy car cover and call it at that!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'll take your gauge pod, for a great discount of course.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> Almost every post here has said family comes first, which is important; however, sometimes it has to be about YOU, which can also be good for your family. Put it this way, if you sell the car you will be totally miserable (you know it), turn into a spouse abuser, become a horrible father, and end up on the floor of a crack house *torching up the pipe with a Zippo GTO lighter*. Do you want that; does your family want that?


HAHA thats a lighter I would want to keep in my goat! 
Really chris, I figure your family already understands how much your in love with your goat, for gods sake you have less than 2k miles on it! you love it so much your kind of... afraid to drive it, you know? You should sit down with the wife and really get an understanding of what the situation is. Does the goat REALLY have to go? or it would just be easier if it went. Depending on which way it is, I'd say keep the goat if it is humanly possible. I'm sure your children are in love with it too! its like a kid growing up with a dog, they are automatically best friends.... in this case a 2 kids growing up with a goat! they dont want to see that goat leave the family!!!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I'll take your gauge pod, for a great discount of course.


Yea, Ill give you first dibs!!!! Check out the pics!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Yea, Ill give you first dibs!!!! Check out the pics!


I did, I LIKE!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Those gauges look sick! Don't do it Chris-I'll come down to Jersey and Kick...oh wait, you legally carry weapons...ahhhhh never mind, but seriously don't sell it. Those pods look awesome- I want them now too.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Those gauges look sick! Don't do it Chris-I'll come down to Jersey and Kick...oh wait, you legally carry weapons...ahhhhh never mind, but seriously don't sell it. Those pods look awesome- I want them now too.


The guys that is interested in looking at my GTO is suppose to be a Sgt. for NYPD. I thought he was from PA from the telephone number. Ohwell, I sent him a few pics of the gauges and he told me he looks at a GTO tomorrow and that if it does not work out he look at mine. This is after he told me he would be down in two weeks to check mine out.:confused Ohwell, it would be his loss cuz mine is a beaut!!!!!!

Thanks for the comment on the pod. They do look nice. The needles in the gauge lights up just like the dash gauges. perfect.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

***** or get off the pot!*

WTF is this sh*t.... some kind of GTO soap opera, "As the flywheel rotates"? Bad enough you didn't show on Sunday for the UMD event... now I'm reading this BS vacillation between I'm selling, not selling crap! 

If the price of gas were lower I'd drive up to Jersey to kick some sense into your azz... lol.

Seriously, only you and your wife hold the answer to what is best for your family. Glad I don't have to make that kind of choice or decision. Good luck my brother!

Red.

Oh yea, pics from what ya missed on Sunday. We had 44 GTO's show and held the largest group held real estate with all that entered the show having to drive by us on their way in.... maybe this will help sway you away from the dark side of selling. oh, and forgetabout da judge and that gauge pod, I drive faster than Vic...

MVI_0750.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

wkidvette/UMD show 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

brianharps/UMD Meet - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

LS1GTO.com Forums - Yet another UMD Meet pics thread


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> oh, and forget about da judge and that gauge pod, *I drive faster than Vic*...


How'd I get roped into this? eek::willy:

Yeah but I get better gas mileage.  :willy: And besides, I have been down to MD and DC, you have to drive fast there, it's a matter of life and death. 

Besides, I have to drive around Amish Buggies. :shutme


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Great Pics RBG- looks like it was a great day.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am kind of like you Chris. I have had my 06 since new and have never drove in the rain. I know my time is coming. I have 4500 miles on it and drive it pretty regular, except
when it rains. If I had it to do over, I would have bought a used one that had already been in the elements of daily weather and then it wouldn't bother me so much to get it out in the weather. I just hate the cleanups! I am not far from work so the miles just don't add up on mine. Plus I wanted a yellow jacket and that wasn't an option for the 06. I have even thought of selling mine and getting an 05 Yellow Jacket.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> How'd I get roped into this? eek::willy:
> 
> Yeah but I get better gas mileage.  :willy: And besides, I have been down to MD and DC, you have to drive fast there, it's a matter of life and death.
> 
> Besides, I have to drive around Amish Buggies. :shutme


LOL...I'm just jealous Chris singled you out for a special deal on a JHP pod.. actually the red gauges wouldn't match the SRM's gray ones and I have a line on a set of those already.... YES, the beltways of NOVA, DC and Bmore are quite the trip since every lane is a fast lane/ slow lane and we tend to use all 4 to get around slower traffic like an on road auto cross event with cars as pylons..... hey, its dangerous up your way too, if you scare a buggy horse they can rear up and kick or drop a log on your hood. CCGTO's that made it to the parade told me it was a blast.... damn Saturday work!



raspantienator said:


> Great Pics RBG- looks like it was a great day.


Was a good time had by all... and most of us have been moaning about getting baked like lobsters from the sun. Since your upstate NY, you should check the ls1 NE section for a thread about an Adirondack cruise. They had a good time last year with a dozen GTO's and its on my radar for this year if organized again... as long as I can get time off work. 



rcu316 said:


> I am kind of like you Chris. I have had my 06 since new and have never drove in the rain. I know my time is coming. I have 4500 miles on it and drive it pretty regular, except
> when it rains.


Lol.... my cherry was popped for the March GONE event in Jersey.... took a few minutes to figure out how to work the controls.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Red, 

The betting line on here is 5-1 Chris won't sell it. I am in for 500.00. :lol::lol:
Depends on the deal I get from him, IF he sells the pod. He said he'd sell me the car for a great deal too, I am still waiting on the wholesale price. 

You're right it's getting nutzer up here but not near as bad as your beltways.

The Parade was pretty good, we are invited back next year, mark it for a personal day....April 25, 2009. 

Our car show will be better than the parade, I can sense you getting ill the 9th of August. You look a little "spicy", Red  The Doc is in that day here. You ought to make an appointment with the DR.....Dr. Will Showgoat.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

*Dodge is calling you*

starting tomorrow (5/7/08), if you bye a new dodge, you will get free gas for a year on selected models :cheers:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I heard it was you get gas at $2.99/gal with a special credit card. But you're limited to 12,000 miles/yr or somethin.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> WTF is this sh*t.... some kind of GTO soap opera, "As the flywheel rotates"? Bad enough you didn't show on Sunday for the UMD event... now I'm reading this BS vacillation between I'm selling, not selling crap!
> 
> If the price of gas were lower I'd drive up to Jersey to kick some sense into your azz... lol.
> 
> ...



Hey Red,

Yes I am sorry for missing the UMD event. We left richmond later than planned. I took the Tahoe and believe me when I say it was dirty. I actually drove the Tahoe to the track where it was windy, dry, and dirty. That thing was covered in dirt. We got in late the night of the race and slept in the next Sunday, got up had breakfest/brunch and then headed back to Jersey. I was the first to register for the August event in Lancaster, so I the goat is still around I will be there.

Had off Monday and washed up the goat and Tahoe. Then later installed the JHP gauge pod. She looks sweet brother. While washing the tahoe, I caught my finger on the front grill and flipped the ole nail back on my thumb!!!!!!!!!!!:willy::willy::willy::willy: Yes, I said OUCH!!!!!

Anyway today, I got done work late and the little girl wanted some ice cream a that local stand. Five minutes away. So, just me and my 4year old jump into the goat and take a ride. Pulled into the stand lot and everyone just starred at that goat. While standing in line I watched as people walked past it just turning their head looking back at her "the goat". Times like that really makes you feel proud to be the owner of such a beautiful machine.

Yes, I am still unsure about the whole selling the goat idea. The garage conversion is a definate in a few weeks. I may just buy a premium car cover and just keep the goat wrapped up on days when I wont use her. Maybe during the winter I'll just keep it covered starting her on the nice days. Dunno.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I try to take a vacation and look what happens to this place. People start jumping ship. I'll probably get to the kill section and see sgt87 posting about a 350Z kicking a GTO's butt with two spark plugs pulled while towing a U-Haul, and no one challenging him on it. LOL

Chris,

You know your financial and family situation better than any of us here do. If you need the room in the house for the family, that has to be priority 1. But, with that said, you love your car. You get enjoyment from it and that is important. 

Lets face it, if life was about making practical decisions devoid of pleasure they would make Hyundai Accents and Ford Fusion 4 cyls with a couple Aveo's thrown in for good measure. People would buy 1200 sf 4 bedroom homes only if they had 6 kids. You'd never stop the ice cream truck in your neighborhood either. 

Your averaging about 100 miles a month since you bought the car. Really you don't need the car. I'm sure you pretty much knew that when you bought it. That means it was a thought out decision to buy something you want and would get enjoyment from. Think back to why you bought it and like 69Bossnine said, I've tried to go the practical route a couple times in my life, if you are a car guy, you can't for long. If your a fisherman you have to fish. Tiger Woods, or better yet Arnold Palmer still golfs and they live with access to a golf course in mind. It's in their blood. From what I know of you, cars are in your blood. 

Car covers work real well. Like Judge said, don't look for the cheapest. 

Until about 2-1/2 years ago I didn't have a garage to store my nice car in. At times I didn't have a beater either. I lived in Pittsburgh and the cars got cinders and salt on them. It was torture. Here's how you handle it.

If you have to drive the car in bad weather you wash it at the first break and get it back under the cover. 

Then what I've always done, and still do down here in Florida, is I make a date with the car twice a year. Usually late April and late September were when I had my dates. It's a whole day affair, sometimes 2 days. I wash the car real good. I make sure the moldings are cleaned up, the underneath of the hood is clean and the pockets in the front and rear fascias where dirt can collect from driving in rain and snow are cleaned. I pull the wheels and scrub them real good. I clean the suspension components and brake components. I use the Mequairs 3 step process on the paint. I basically detail the car like I was entering it into a car show. If you do that, especially with how few miles you drive, the car will look brand new 20 years down the road. 

Seriously, If you can afford the car and that's not the issue, then keep it. With the price of gas and the new gas mileage regs, plus stricter enviromental regs that are just on the horizon, this is 1972 and you have a really clean 69 GTO.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Hey Red,
> 
> The betting line on here is 5-1 Chris won't sell it. I am in for 500.00. :lol::lol:
> Depends on the deal I get from him, IF he sells the pod. He said he'd sell me the car for a great deal too, I am still waiting on the wholesale price.
> ...


Now if I were a gamblin man... and you were betting your SAP...

Frank mentioned something about burn out requests during the parade.... wtf was up with that? Sounded too good to be true...

August show is 3 months away... maybe I'll be re-retired again by then?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Burning them*

:agree
If your refering to the Pontiac show I attended, the burn outs were on a main road and were not part of the show. The owners of the dealership go back 3 generations there and are very nice people. I would not show disrespect doing such on a busy road in front of their dealership. It only takes one fool to have others follow. As much as I wanted to smoke em', I left the show shifting gears at 2500 rpms and had a great ride home.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Now if I were a gamblin man... and you were betting your SAP...
> 
> Frank mentioned something about burn out requests during the parade.... wtf was up with that? Sounded too good to be true...
> 
> August show is 3 months away... maybe I'll be re-retired again by then?


Ya know, I am so sure Chris won't sell it, I will bet my SAP. And I will bet my fiddle of gold that says he won't. :cool :willy:

Last year in York, we carefully did controlled burn outs as the crowed was cheering it on. When the cops told us they were going to remove us and have our cars towed, well, we complied. :lol::lol:

So this year I didn't want to agitate the law so I informed all participants pleeeeeeeeeeeeease no matter how much prodding we get DON'T light em up, I don't want to piss off anyone... We were good, we were all giving 400 HP Salutes by gunning the engines and watching people motion to us to spin the tires, I gave the shackled response to many who were asking.

So what happens?? The organizers are yelling.... BURN UP....BURN EMMMMM. Cops were laughing and enjoying and having a good time. Being I was at the head of the line, I didn't know the guys behind me were given green lights, I hear tires squealing, people screaming and clapping.... I am saying.... IT'S GOTTA BE RUSS, IT JUST HAS TO. We go past the reviewing stand and we are being judged and the judges are giving the circle motion to light em' up, so.....I did just a little one I heard people cheering but it wasn't at me, it was at Smitty. LMAO. 

Smitty later tells me an organizer said to him aren't you gonna light em up? Smitty says something like are we allowed, he is told HELL YEA.. He says you sure? The guy says LIGHT EM' UP...Smitty says OK........ he lights em up....and the crowd goes wild. GO FIGURE. :confused

The hell with York, we're sticking with Lancaster, when you see cops clapping at burn outs well, an encore is expected. 

Dr. Will Showgoat will see you August 9. Your appointment has been made.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They got a woody at the Wic Dells show last year over anyone who did a burnout and were handing out tickets like candy. Even just a little scratch!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A York cop went car to car warning us. HE was PISSED. I guess he wanted to be in the parade too cause he was in the line with us as the crowed booed him.
This is his quote in a very arrogant pissed off overtone>> " You want to drive it home, or have it towed?" I said..What do you think? He gave me an evil eye and went to Russ. 

Russ was in his 70' at the head of the line and I was right behind him and he started it all. We just followed his lead. I won't do that again. :willy::willy: He had 2 cops go to his car, I guess they wanted to make an example of the "Grand Marshall." ROFLMAO. Hell you just look at his 70' and the tires scratch all by themselves. You HAVE to scratch them there's no avoiding it :lol:

Lancaster is goat friendly..... of course Russ wasn't in his 70' this time. Next time.....................


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a ZOOM clutch for a while and when that got hot it was impossable to take off without chirping the tires! :willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Ferg, Welcome back to vacation.. You should of taken a lap top with you to keep us all straight. My house is actually over 2500 sq ft. But The more I think about it, I may just buy a car cover and use the dam thing like it is meant to be used. Dunno. I had so many people starring at the goat yesterday when I took my little girl out for ice cream. Ugggggg!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Come on Chris, I can already notice your children love that car! keep it for them :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Come on Chris, I can already notice your children love that car! keep it for them :cheers


Actually, My little girl 4yrs old love the goat. She even calls it the goat. Her Pre-K teacher told my wife that everytime something is the color of red she has to tell the teacher all about daddys gto. That is cool.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

HAHA thats amazing! Would be funny if her classmates dad drives a stang or something, and you show up.... she will even start laughing! Have you asked her what she thinks about the goat leaving? I think its worth a try!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> HAHA thats amazing! Would be funny if her classmates dad drives a stang or something, and you show up.... she will even start laughing! Have you asked her what she thinks about the goat leaving? I think its worth a try!


I asked her if daddy should keep the GTO. In those exact words and she said yes we should keep the gto. Trust me, I have been beating this idea in my head to death. Im starting to feel sick over the situation, that is how bad it is. I may just buck up and keep her and drive it in all types of weather except for snow/salt. I remeber when I had the GTP I would just watch weather forecast in winter and when snow was expected I made sure she was covered. When I knew I would not drive it for a few days I just left it covered to protect it from sun and all. What do ya think?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd say keep it, I mean your basically GIVING it away for that price, 27k and it only has less than 2k miles, keek keek keep! would it be possible to just , in some way maybe expand your garage? or add some kind of a shed??? try to think of ANY type of way you can keep that goat with your family! goodluck again :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I'd say keep it, I mean your basically GIVING it away for that price, 27k and it only has less than 2k miles, keek keek keep! would it be possible to just , in some way maybe expand your garage? or add some kind of a shed??? try to think of ANY type of way you can keep that goat with your family! goodluck again :cheers


Actually the end of may i am going to Lancaster PA to look at getting a larger pole barn/shed to replace two that I have in the back yard now. It has come up by family members and wife to posstibly getting a big enough shed to even have room for the gto. Now that is an option as well. I guess I would have to check out the designs and differnt sizes and maybe have a concrete pad poured and it placed on top of it.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you can keep the car until that day, that might close the deal. I dont know you, but I know you love your car, and loving your car means giving it a nice home. You already have a garage built just for her, but once you move her out of there and replace that garage space for whatever your going to replace it with (storage, playroom, ect..) you can get the new shed, and that will give you a nice fun project to make that place her new home!

Sounds very fun to me!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Actually the end of may i am going to Lancaster PA to look at getting a larger pole barn/shed to replace two that I have in the back yard now. It has come up by family members and wife to posstibly getting a big enough shed to even have room for the gto. Now that is an option as well. I guess I would have to check out the designs and differnt sizes and maybe have a concrete pad poured and it placed on top of it.


Bad Idea!!!!

Build the pole barn with the poles into the ground. Pour a floating pad 4 inches thick in the center. 

If you start attaching poles to the concrete, the concrete becomes structural. Then you need footers and the concrete work becomes way more expensive than the extra length of the poles.

Try this, I'm giving a company I worked for for 16 years a plug here, but they do real well with pole barn packages, go to the nearest 84 Lumber. I'm not sure where your at in south Jersey, but they have stores in Cape May Courthouse, Mannahawkin, Pleasantville, Vineland, and Deptford over towards Philly. I'm doing that from memeory, try 84lumber.com and hit the store locator and plug in your zip. 

Tell them the size you want, the type of roof you want, shingle or metal and the type of siding you want and within 20 minutes or a half hour you will have a price for the kit. They can even give you rough prices on various size kits without mods right away to give you an idea of prices.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Also, never forget that a new concrete pad will sweat moisture for awhile.... Don't just plop your pristine undercarriage over it, then cover the car (even the good "breathable" covers aren't perfect in this respect), and watch all your chassis hardware turn orange and aluminum turn crusty-white..

Get a good summer cure, and then seal the buh-jeezus out of it..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Hey Ferg, Welcome back to vacation.. You should of taken a lap top with you to keep us all straight. My house is actually over 2500 sq ft. But The more I think about it, *I may just buy a car cover and use the dam thing like it is meant to be used.* Dunno. I had so many people starring at the goat yesterday when I took my little girl out for ice cream. Ugggggg!


I am upping my bet to 600.00 on the 5-1 odds Chris keeps it.

Chris if you do keep it, want to sell me your gauge pod?? :lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Update*

Okay, for the past two months me and the wife along with my brother and friend have a date set for the end of this month to look at pole barns/sheds to replace the two that I have now. 

The wife told me today, that I need to measure the goat and add on whatever other space I need for the yard equipment in the other two barns. As far as she knows the cop from NYPD is still coming to look at it, so it kinda threw me off when she told me i needed the measurements for this:confused 

So, I still may need to get a cover until the pad and pole barn is built. I think this could be a big turn in my plans for the goat. Like someone else said in a previous post. It could turn into something fun for me to build the goat its very own pole barn. I am gonna take Fergs advice about the concrete pad. I am however gonna look around and try this place out in lancaster PA as well since this date has been planned for some time. 

My yard is completely fenced in by chain link fence when I moved in two and half years ago. One side has a sidewalk and a single gate and the other side of house there is two large double gates where I enter to put my boat in the yard. The back yard is approximately .75 of an acre. Plenty of space. 

Right now the two barns are kinda in the middle of the yard and my plan is to make the new pole barn in the far corner of the yard which is still lined up with the opening of the large double gates. 

I do have one concern. Running electric all the way out there might be fun. The second is, if the goat does not sell, and I do keep it in this new barn, I probally will never use the darn thing.:willy: 

My own custom built pole barn for the goat...mmmmmmmm?

Selling the boat is going to be an option for me too. Gas prices, dockage, winterizing, insurance, its almost paid off, etc.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I am upping my bet to 600.00 on the 5-1 odds Chris keeps it.
> 
> Chris if you do keep it, want to sell me your gauge pod?? :lol:


Oh, if I keep the goat. No way would I sell the pod then! I know I have been frazled lately, but I am not crazy Judge!!! I told u I would give you first dibs if I do sell her.:willy:


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Oh, if I keep the goat. No way would I sell the pod then! I know I have been frazled lately, but I am not crazy Judge!!! I told u I would give you first dibs if I do sell her.:willy:


And I've got first dibs on the superchips programmer right chris?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

lol instead of convincing a fellow GTO brother to keep his baby, you guys are betting on his car parts before he made his choice!!! haha.. 
P.S how much for the flowmaster setup? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Oh, if I keep the goat. *No way would I sell the pod then! * I know I have been frazled lately, but I am not crazy Judge!!! I told u I would give you first dibs if I do sell her.:willy:


LOLOLOL.... But I am hoping to get you in a frazzled moment and take that pod off your hands. Look at it this way..guys are beginning to line up for parts off your car. Part it out. LMAOOOOO

Seriously.......What is the name of the place in Lancaster you are looking for, for the pole building? There are many in different towns. Maybe I can help you locate it.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Judge! stop that. 
Keep it Chris. He just wants the guage pods for a good price! lol your bidding a car that is not sold. haha


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Judge! stop that.
> Keep it Chris. He just wants the guage pods for a good price! lol your bidding a car that is not sold. haha


LOLOLOL :willy::willy::willy::willy:

I am the little devil on his left shoulder whispering in his ear. :lol::lol:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> And I've got first dibs on the superchips programmer right chris?


Yes, I am a man of my word. But you may want to start shopping for a new one!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, got a second call for the goat tonight. A 65 year old retired man from PA has a 86 Camaro Race car, Acura TL type S, and his wife has a GTP. I spoke to him for a half hour and then he asked me if I was interested in his 2 door Acura. I told him I was firm on the price and he then told me he was going to try and sell his Acura and maybe his race car and will give me a call to see if I still have it.

Still uncertain if I am gonna let her go.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Still uncertain if I am gonna let her go.


Odds just went to 7-1 Chris is keeping it. :lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Odds*



GTO JUDGE said:


> Odds just went to 7-1 Chris is keeping it. :lol:


You are too funny!!!:lol: Yea, I think your right with the odds!!! We will see.


----------

